# New Puppy Toy-fixes puppy breath



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The two boys are 10 weeks old today. They have had the run of the living part of our house for a couple of weeks at night now, when we are just sitting in the living room. Toys are picked up during the day, except for when they come out for a couple of play sessions, and put in plastic bins that they can jump in to get toys out of. By the middle of the evening, the floor is covered with toys, dogs, and a couple of cats.

Last night I was here by myself, so there were some times when they couldn't be watched every minute. That part of the house is puppy-proofed, so there is no worry with wires and such.

About 10 o'clock, I noticed they were playing with something, that at first glance I thought was a rope knot-that there are several of in the toys, or some remnant of a toy. They were having an especially good time with this "toy", and had been for probably ten minutes while I was on the phone.

After the call ended, I decided to take a closer look to see that no small pieces would come off of the toy.

It was a whole garlic bulb they had dug out from under something in the kitchen!! At first I thought that this was going to be a problem with how they smelled. I picked first one, and then the other up, to closely smell their faces. To my Surprise, they didn't smell of garlic, except for a little bit on the fur around their mouths, but the session had completely neutralized their puppy breath!!! I love puppies, but different from a lot of people, I don't like puppy breath.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Gourmet dogs! :biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I swear Havanese will find the one thing they aren't suppose to have I am one of the people that love puppy breath. I saw a picture of a Havanese that got hold of a corn cob. I thought that would be a good out door snack.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Tom, I didn't run into your wife this weekend. The major broke, so I stayed over Fri. night and came fairly early the next day to have Oliver's cardiac testing done. It was good, and when he is old enough he will have hips and elbows done. I packed up my things and went home, to the delight of my husband (though he'd have been just as happy if I'd been there and Oliver had completed his CH. Perhaps I'll run into her at another show.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I figured that when Pam told me there was no Major. They ran a LOT of dogs through the health testing.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Garlic, huh? I think I'd have to prefer puppy breath, although I also am not a fan on it. :brushteeth:


----------

